# CodeGuru Technical FAQs > CodeGuru Individual Visual Basic FAQs >  SHAppBarMessage

## TT(n)

Sends an appbar message to the system.



```
    Const ABS_AUTOHIDE As Int32 = 1
    Const ABS_ONTOP As Int32 = 2
    Const ABM_NEW As Int32 = 0
    Const ABM_REMOVE As Int32 = 1
    Const ABM_QUERYPOS As Int32 = 2
    Const ABM_SETPOS As Int32 = 3
    Const ABM_GETSTATE As Int32 = 4
    Const ABM_GETTASKBARPOS As Int32 = 5
    Const ABM_ACTIVATE As Int32 = 6
    Const ABM_GETAUTOHIDEBAR As Int32 = 7
    Const ABM_SETAUTOHIDEBAR As Int32 = 8
    Const ABM_WINDOWPOSCHANGED As Int32 = 9
    Private Declare Function apiSHAppBarMessage Lib "shell32" Alias "SHAppBarMessage" (ByVal dwMessage As Int32, ByRef pData As APPBARDATA) As Int32
    Private Structure RECT
        Public rLeft, rTop, rRight, rBottom As Int32
    End Structure
    Private Structure APPBARDATA
        Public cbSize, hwnd, uCallbackMessage, uEdge As Int32, rc As RECT, lParam As Int32
    End Structure
    Private Sub Button1_Click(ByVal sender As System.Object, ByVal e As System.EventArgs) Handles Button1.Click
        Dim ABD As New APPBARDATA
        apiSHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, ABD) 'Get the taskbar's position
        MessageBox.Show("Left:" & ABD.rc.rLeft.ToString & "  Top:" & ABD.rc.rTop.ToString & "  Right:" & ABD.rc.rRight.ToString & "  Bottom:" & ABD.rc.rBottom.ToString)
    End Sub
    Private Sub Button2_Click(ByVal sender As System.Object, ByVal e As System.EventArgs) Handles Button2.Click
        Dim Ret As Int32 = apiSHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETSTATE, Nothing) 'Get the taskbar's state
        If Ret = ABS_ONTOP Then
            MessageBox.Show("Always on top option is on.  Autohide option is off.")
        ElseIf Ret = ABS_AUTOHIDE Then
            MessageBox.Show("Always on top option is off.  Autohide option is on.")
        ElseIf Ret = ABS_ONTOP + ABS_AUTOHIDE Then
            MessageBox.Show("Always on top option is on.  Autohide option is on.")
        ElseIf Ret = 0 Then
            MessageBox.Show("Always on top option is off.  Autohide option is off.")
        End If
    End Sub
```

----------

